# My 2013 Garden



## jkuchenmeister

20130321_211510 by [email protected], on Flickr

I dont have much to show outside since it's still snow covered up here in wonderful Minnesota, but I can show you the start of my seedlings. Here is my prized Roma plant so far. Its over double the size of the others I started with it. Not sure what I did to make this big guy grow so well but I sure do hope the others hurry up and follow its lead.


----------



## Tammy

looks like a nice healthy tomato plant! 

I'm also originally from MN, but have lived on the west coast for close to 20 yrs now. I'm from the mpls area though. But I still have lots of relatives in central MN, so I'm always paying attention to the weather there and I sure don't envy the temps and snow you all are getting!


----------



## jkuchenmeister

Oh yeah??? We are finally getting into the low 30's for the next few days.. watch out heat wave lol.


----------

